# Other health news 07/01/09



## Admin (Jan 7, 2009)

*Radon leaks that kill 1,100 a year 'are easy to halt'*
MORE than 1,000 deaths a year from cancer could be prevented if there were better policies to stop radioactive gas seeping into homes, it was claimed yesterday. 
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/78746/Radon-leaks-that-kill-1-100-a-year-are-easy-to-halt-
*
Bosses slam 'throw a sickie' ad*
An advert for a cold and flu medicine has been criticised for encouraging workers to "throw a sickie". The TV and web "Take a Benylin Day" ad offers advice on what to tell the boss when calling in sick and reviews the best DVDs to watch while at home. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7814770.stm

*Baby dies in hopsital bug alert*
Part of a hospital?s special care baby unit was sealed off last night after the death of one of two infants suffering from a deadly bug.
http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/78777/Baby-dies-in-hospital-bug-alert


----------

